# GZK cold weather is no joke.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Me and a couple buddies backpacked in about 14 miles to this glacier. The temp was -8 Fahrenheit. This was not a dedicated hunt but I always have a slingshot in my pocket. We saw one grouse.

Setup: HDPE Slingshot off of ebay, 1in straight cut GZK.72 green cold weather. Super roo pouch and a 1/2 steel bearing. Distance maybe 18ish yards.

Here are some pictures from the day. I had to clean up some snow and beard frost for the grip and grin pics. Lol.

On the way in:









At the glacier:









Big Berg in the background:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You live in an amazing place. Cold but amazing. Good shootn buddy!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Excellent!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks like the business good shooting ????


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

"The temp was -8 Fahrenheit."

Sheesh! that's cold! Good cold weather test for the GZK for sure.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow that's an awesome hike and awesome shot!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome post! And sweet shooting! I agree with Joe, you live in a beautiful place.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Way too cold for my blood, but that's a great shot given the conditions!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey thanks guys! I was having a lot of trouble with TBG in the late fall as the temps started dropping, so I put a post up in the general forum to get ideas on cold weather shooting. Well I must say I am impressed. I keep the slingshot in my jacket pocket but it does not take long to lose heat in these conditions. This stuff works great and it matches my deadliest sling very well. I think all my forks are going to get this cold weather band from here on out. I cannot think of a reason not to.


----------

